# Sheaf Street Cafeteria - Leeds



## JollyBeanRoastery (Dec 1, 2015)

For those of you living/working/visiting Leeds, a real gem a little off the beaten track is Sheaf St Cafeteria near to the old Tetley Brewery and Crown Point. It looks like a collaboration between Laynes (I feel very lucky to walk past this place at least a handful of times a week!) and Duke Street Studios.

The space itself is an old industrial unit that's been converted into a coworking studio space with a cafe and bar at the front. I popped in last Wednesday and had a delicious espresso (Workshop blend), the food menu looked amazing but I only had time for the drink. I maybe wrong but it looked to mostly be espresso based drinks, I couldn't see any pour over but the bar and service was second to none!

It it has a industrial 'loft' feel inside, high ceilings, stools and some sofas on the outside. Being a little out of the city centre it was a little more relaxing than most places and there was a couple playing with their child in there, a lot roomier than most coffee shops! Well recommended!


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I seem to recall Casa Espresso from Bradford did an event there recently

Ian


----------



## Casa_Espresso (Dec 2, 2011)

Eyedee said:


> I seem to recall Casa Espresso from Bradford did an event there recently
> 
> Ian


Yes we did, they hosted our 1st public cupping event. Top place we highly recommend it


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

It's owned by the same people who own laynes iirc


----------



## dr.chris (Nov 13, 2014)

Its great - and the fried eggs on toast are a work of art. They do have this enamel thing going on.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Must try there next time I'm in Leeds. Good shout.


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

Laynes ran the kitchen but don't anymore. The kitchen is now run by Grub and Grog. Are new favourite coffee shop in Leeds.


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Going there today. So will I not get a nice SO americano then? Is the emphasis on expresso?


----------

